

Ask YC: A Hacker News Vote Icon? - kimboslice

Is there a digg-like vote icon that I can embed on my sites to have people vote on an article / page? Or submit if it hasn't been submitted already?<p>I know there is a bookmarklet... as that's what I currently use.
======
pg
Mass sites like Digg use those icons as a form of advertising. I'd rather have
readers who hear about us from friends.

------
aaronblohowiak
Please don't. While I want more high-quality content on HN, I don't want an
increase in the number of visitors, votes or stories just for quantities'
sake.

